
COBOL Is Trending on Twitter - kripy
https://twitter.com/search
======
thereyougo
It tells a lot about the gap between how advanced we can get to how long it
takes to implement it by the government

------
dorkwood
In which country? The US?

~~~
samizdis
Probably. New Jersey wants COBOL volunteers to help with mainframe during
Covid-19 response, as per:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22782866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22782866)

Also covered in The Register:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/05/new_jersey_seeks_co...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/05/new_jersey_seeks_cobol_volunteers/)

------
erezT
interesting

